# Lily pipe clean..



## jack-rythm (28 Dec 2012)

Anyone got any advice about detaching the clear tubing from a glass lily pipe in order to clean u
It? Rather than just cutting of the pipe and,the base and loosing done,piping? My clear tubing is very tight indeed.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (28 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:


> Anyone got any advice about detaching the clear tubing from a glass lily pipe in order to clean u
> It? Rather than just cutting of the pipe and,the base and loosing done,piping? My clear tubing is very tight indeed.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


funnily enough jack it's something I've been thinking about myself. I bought long pipe cleaners in the hope that I can do a satisfactory job cleaning the Lily's and tubes without separating them.....otherwise it'll be a bucket of piping hot water with them placed in to soften the pipe for easier seperation. Could even pour slightly cooled boiled water over the joint to soften locally.
its one of those jobs Ive been putting off!
cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2012)

if you smear a bit of vaseline on the joint in the first place it comes off easier but its still a delicate and careful process you could soak it in hot (no boiling) water for a while to make the tubing more pliable.  i usually end up pushing a thin bladed filetting knife down mine to help ease it off.  but whatever you do, do not rush and BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:


> if you smear a bit of vaseline on the joint in the first place it comes off easier but its still a delicate and careful process you could soak it in hot (no boiling) water for a while to make the tubing more pliable. i usually end up pushing a thin bladed filetting knife down mine to help ease it off. but whatever you do, do not rush and BE CAREFUL.


hi Chris, I know people use the Vaseline trick, but have you had any issues with the tubing coming off the lily under the water pressure from the filter? I know it's unlikely but Im a fan of the tight fit......until cleaning time that is


----------



## rebus (28 Dec 2012)

I found a tip on one of the ADA View videos, they pushed the tubing slightly further onto the pipe before they removed it ( i guess it helps to break the friction bond between the pipe and tubing) Takes a little practice to get it right, you have to squeeze the tube below the lily while pushing up at the same time, once the tube moves it's scary how easily it comes off.

Stu.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Dec 2012)

rebus said:


> I found a tip on one of the ADA View videos, they pushed the tubing slightly further onto the pipe before they removed it ( i guess it helps to break the friction bond between the pipe and tubing) Takes a little practice to get it right, you have to squeeze the tube below the lily while pushing up at the same time, once the tube moves it's scary how easily it comes off.
> 
> Stu.


great tip, will give that a whirl!


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Dec 2012)

It's a scary process lol the last thing I wanna do is break the glass   guess hot water and patience will be my first try. Then I'll try the ADA tip  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2012)

I cut my pipes about a cm downwards like so...




they are very easy to remove, this has been like this for 6months ish. It works a treat for me.


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Dec 2012)

Are u not worried about it splitting more Ian?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2012)

Ehiem pipes are pretty tuff, also the water seals the pipe, it's really safe. This has been like this for 6 months now and the pipe hasn't split anymore, and the Lily's get a clean every month. I haven't broke a set yet using this method (touch wood!)


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Dec 2012)

Sweet cheers Ian mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2012)

Ady34 said:


> hi Chris, I know people use the Vaseline trick, but have you had any issues with the tubing coming off the lily under the water pressure from the filter? I know it's unlikely but Im a fan of the tight fit......until cleaning time that is


 
No mate, never had any issues.  Of course im not saying smear it on like there is no tomorrow.  But I have never had that issue, in fact it still is hard to remove, but just not as hard as if there were none.  The force required to separate the two components would be far greater than is generated.  If you imagine the water would have to apply force to the 1.5mm edge of glass and push that out.  Given the much larger area it has to flow through, it takes the route of least resistance so it need not be a concern.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:


> Ehiem pipes are pretty tuff, also the water seals the pipe, it's really safe. This has been like this for 6 months now and the pipe hasn't split anymore, and the Lily's get a clean every month. I haven't broke a set yet using this method (touch wood!)


 
The only way I broke one was trying to "slide" the return pipe higher up.  I stupidly thought the suckers would slide up the aquarium glass. I was wrong and the retaining lug snapped out of the pipe !  Water everywhere and a cut hand.


----------



## rolexbene (28 Dec 2012)

I just bought a pipe cleaning brush from ebay like this:
 Wire Flexible U Tube Aquarium Filter Pump Hose Brush | eBay
works great without taking tubes off.


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Dec 2012)

I got some of these but different style, but it's just hassle, worried about snapping my pipes with the pressure put on from pushing the cleaner down, think I'll adapt to slitting the pipe slightly like Ian said. I don't think 45cm is long enough but then I guess u can clean it from both ends so only needs to be half way. You could probably make the wire longer too I guess! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Dec 2012)

Use the Vaseline method,  by far the best. I use it all the time.


----------



## Ady34 (29 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:


> Use the Vaseline method, by far the best. I use it all the time.


Ooh err! 
....I'll prob give this a go then if I can separate my pipes without breakages. If you and Chris use it then it's good enough for me.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Dec 2012)

Oh yeah! Did someone say something about lily pipes 
Yeah it works well, and doesn't leak ( cos someone asked me that once, if I used a method that leaked!?)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Dec 2012)

Someone even had two sets, and to clean the used ones, put them in with a colony of Red Cherry Shrimp. They had it gleaming overnight..


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:


> Oh yeah! Did someone say something about lily pipes
> Yeah it works well, and doesn't leak ( cos someone asked me that once, if I used a method that leaked!?)


 
LMAO


----------



## Samjpikey (26 May 2014)

Maybe an old thread , but I may add hahaha , 
I sprayed mine with silicone spray and they seem to come off very easily with a gentle twist and the pipe just realeses !


----------

